# Bottle stoppers



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Where do you get them and how do you turn them???


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

There are two different kits you can use --- I learned this at the shindig a couple weeks ago. Jim/Galvbay helped me turn one that day but I don't have a picture of the finished stopper. 
Here's a link to the Woodcraft kits for both types. http://www.woodcraft.com/search/search.aspx?query=bottle+stopper

Jim has a turners catalog which probably has better pricing.

Bob


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Should have added that using the cork kit seems to me to be the easier of the two since the metal stopper requires a threading tool where the cork is simply glued on.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.pennstateind.com/

then call woodturninz and give them the item order number and they will meet or beat any price


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

You can get the kits at Rockler or Woodcraft. I used to make them, they were easy and you can just use your imagination on making them.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

You don't have to thread the hole. I just drill the wood 1/32 under and mount on a 3/8 bolt (po boy mandrel) held in a drill chuck on the lathe. I have had a couple of them split on me this way, but just a couple.

They are easy to turn and then just unscrew from the bolt and screw onto the stopper kit with a drop or two of thick CA.

This link has a how to at the bottom. http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Bottle_Stopper_Kits.htm


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Those bottle stoppers that galvbay made that look like a fishing cork, were great looking. They look just like a long fishing cork using different colors of wood.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I purchased some fancy wine bottle stoppes from Galvbay (Jim) as a gift for my mother in law. They were fine looking. Hey Galvbay, has Ryan started calling you back yet?

John


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Those bottle stoppers that galvbay made that look like a fishing cork, were great looking. They look just like a long fishing cork using different colors of wood.


Jim post a picture of those I might try making 1 or 2


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Those bottle stoppers that galvbay made that look like a fishing cork, were great looking. They look just like a long fishing cork using different colors of wood.


-----------------

Hell..I thought they WERE fishing corks..h: Guess I been out of the 'wine' biz too long... Post up some info GB....inquiring minds wanna know...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

We just returned from Smith Point. Windy and HIGH tides...didn't even put the boat in the water. Sorry about the late post...
Here are those bottle stoppers. Maple and Bloodwood. Bill Berry gave me the idea. Fun project and great gifts. gb


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Those look absolutely awesome! What a great idea.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Ibeafireman said:


> I purchased some fancy wine bottle stoppes from Galvbay (Jim) as a gift for my mother in law. They were fine looking. Hey Galvbay, has Ryan started calling you back yet?
> 
> John


We haven't heard from Ryan. Tell him hello for us...and he owes me a call! 8*)


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info FF..... I'll give that a shot.


----------

